# Listerine+fly spray?



## donatellodemerlieux

So at a barn that i work/board at, we use listerine to repel mosquitoes on horses (it really does work, I promise) and we use fly spray to repel flies, but normally we spray fly spray before we work the horses, and we spray listerine before we turn them out in the pasture/paddock. Would it hurt anything if I just mixed fly spray and listerine in one bottle and sprayed it? No chemical reaction or anything that could hurt the horses, right?


----------



## Dusty1228

I am truly curious, I would like to know if you could just mix both in equal parts. SOUNDS reasonable, right?


----------



## drafteventer

This may sound like a stupid question but I just have to ask.
Are there any side effects to using listerine to repel flys? 
Does it burn? Listerine burns my mouth.
Dry out horses skin? What if it gets in their eyes?


----------



## mysticalhorse

I use apple cider vinager for fly spray it works great.....now how much listerine do you use? Ratio to water...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zeke

I'm with draft, listerine doesn't have side effects? Isn't it sticky too??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS

I have found that listerine is useless and doesn't do anything - but that is true of all of the fly sprays I have bought too.


----------



## HunterChick

I've found listerine rather unhelpful :/


----------



## natisha

Diluted Listerine is a nice body wash for itchy horses & has a cooling effect as it has alcohol in it & evaporates quickly.
I would guess that mixing it with fly spray would cause the fly spray to evaporate fast too vs sticking to the hair.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Curious question for those who have and do use Listerine for fly spray. Do you use the old original brownish kind or the newer flavored varieties?

I use blue mint Listerine to clean out my water buckets and troughs.

I have used it (old brown type) on an itchy tail or mane.


----------



## donatellodemerlieux

we don't dilute it, and I have yet to see side effects. I can't remember what kind we use, but I'd have to guess blue mint. It works for me, but that's just my own experiences. I don't spray it in the eyes or near the face, normally I spray some in my hand and rub it around the face. I haven't had any horses seem itchy or burning from it. I don't find it to be sticky on the horses, but on my hand it is sticky-I always wash them after doing turnouts anyway. Does anybody think it will react against fly spray though?


----------



## luvsmygirls

i do it every year. i mix equal parts listerine (blue or the original only) with my fly spray (either duraguard or bronco work well) and spray and go. the listerine is a bit sticky when its first applied but i haven't noticed any issues with my fly spray evaporating. although i am told that my horse smells like mint alot....  i have yet to find a side effect to it and both my mares are extremely sensitive to flys and misquitos. they end up with gigantic sores without this combo. the only thing i can thnk of is i usually have to apply the mixture daily rather than every other day.


----------



## donatellodemerlieux

I apply before turn outs and before work outs everyday, so don't think that would make a difference. Thank you!


----------

